# Getting Serious - Truck Shopping



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I know this has been discussed , cussed, and discussed some more, but I don't want to have to search through old threads to get the information I need.

That being said.....OK, I'm starting to get serious about getting a new truck. As a matter of fact, I have a weekend trip planned to Dallas/Fort Worth this next weekend to shop for a new (used) truck.

My question is this. And I need some honest, good advice. What I have in mind is a 1-ton diesel. Looking at used Silverado 3500 (SRW or DRW makes no difference to me) crew cabs with the 6.6 Duramax. Also considering F350 crewcabs. I need the back seat room.

But, and here's my dilemma. I test drove an 06 Dodge Megacab today with the 5.9 CTD. Liked it. Loved the back seat room. Both the salesman and the used car manager at t his dealership told me the only difference between the 2500 and the 3500 is about 500-700 pounds towing capabililty. As a matter of fact, a salesman at a different dealership (also Dodge) told me the exact same thing not two hours earlier. Apparenlty, the difference is one extra leaf spring in the 3500. And that can be added for about $500-600, essentially making the 2500 pretty much the same as the 3500. TRUE? I just want to make sure a 3/4 ton is going to be enough truck to haul some Fiver down the road in the future. I can find 2500s all over the place

If that's the case, I found an 06 Dodge Megacab 5.9 CTD, 2WD, 4-speed automatic with only 12K miles on it for $27K. One of the dealership's salesman's parents bought it last year and recently traded it in for a 4-wheel drive dually for their ranch. Is this a good deal? Should I keep looking for a 1-ton? Nothing, and I mean nothing compares to the roominess of the Megacab.

I guess I have two questions. Is a 2500 Megacab enough truck or should I hold out for a 3500? If it is, is $27K a good price for an 06? Especially with only 12K miles.

Offer me some advice, please. No holds barred, but I don't want to hear "brand" advertisements. Just the facts, please.

Thanks, fellow Oubackers.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It will pull a great deal of fivers, but if you get into anything with a bed slide over the pin, the pun weight is gonna put a 2500 down pretty quickly.

You will also be limited in what fiver you buy.

Yes, there are those that pull whatever they want with a 3/4 ton, but to stay within specs, 500-600 lbs are quite a bit.

My question would be, will the dealership that installs the extra spring and says your good, handle any issues that would arise if you are overweight on your specs for a 2500..?? Get it in writing.......

Pricing isn't too bad for that model.

Steve


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

If you want the 1-ton get a 1-ton!









When you start to modify the smaller trucks you run into problems. I find it hard to believe that a 3500 is just a 2500 with 1 extra spring.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been shopping for a one ton Dodge dually. I am certainly no expert, but I have seen hundreds of one ton duallys on the net and at dealers. I have no doubt that the 3/4 tons are much more available but I have seen plently of one ton single rear wheels both new and used.

I was told the same thing about the extra leaf being the only difference in the trucks so it seems reasonable for you to look at the payload capacities
and what 5er you want to buy and do the math. I looked at the one ton dually as going the "extra mile" so that I would not be limited in what 5er I might choose in the future. The other caution is that many people who pull 5rs go with the 8' bed because the short bed that your looking at in the Mega cab may limit your turning radius significantly. I am no expert on this point, but many have steered me away from a short bed with a 5er. Others may chime in on this point.

As far as pricing goes, I can only speak for what I have found on one ton duallys and a good deal on a 4x2 Dodge 05 or 06 in low miles, mint condition (good luck finding one which is mint) is around 30K. A great price on a new 07, 4 x2 is around 35K and 37K for a new 07 4 x 4. If you go with the single rear tires, of course the price is lower yet.

If the truck your looking at is a "ranch truck" the one's I have seen, were in a little rough condition. On the other hand most of these trucks are used
in the manner they were intended and it's very hard to find the one that's been sitting in someones garage waiting to pull their camper once in a while.

Good luck with your choices.

By the way, Many dealers are offering invoice less half the holdback ($700) plus the $3500 rebate making a new 07 not a bad choice and you get the new 6.7 engine and 6 speed automatic with the jake break.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Get the one ton and make it a 4x4!

I think you get the pretty towing lights on top of the cab too








Sure is impressive looking when towing at night!

We went to the dealer ready to buy a 3/4 diesel, but they didn't have what we wanted in stock, so we got the 1 ton for the same sticker price of $37,000

DH said he thinks that the difference was in the axels and the overload spring...

Good luck!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I have been shopping for a one ton Dodge dually. I am certainly no expert, but I have seen hundreds of one ton duallys on the net and at dealers. I have no doubt that the 3/4 tons are much more available but I have seen plently of one ton single rear wheels both new and used.
> 
> I was told the same thing about the extra leaf being the only difference in the trucks so it seems reasonable for you to look at the payload capacities
> and what 5er you want to buy and do the math. I looked at the one ton dually as going the "extra mile" so that I would not be limited in what 5er I might choose in the future. The other caution is that many people who pull 5rs go with the 8' bed because the short bed that your looking at in the Mega cab may limit your turning radius significantly. I am no expert on this point, but many have steered me away from a short bed with a 5er. Others may chime in on this point.
> ...


Mark-

I have been nosing around looking at 3500's since we are getting the new trailer. The dealers in Houston are advertising anywhere from 10-13K off of list on 07's, and there is still a pretty good selection around here. Essentially, for a few thousand more than what you are talking about for an '06, you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty. I have always been a Ford man, but I am wavering. You might want to check out the new 07's- some REALLY good deals to be had.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I have been shopping for a one ton Dodge dually. I am certainly no expert, but I have seen hundreds of one ton duallys on the net and at dealers. I have no doubt that the 3/4 tons are much more available but I have seen plently of one ton single rear wheels both new and used.
> 
> I was told the same thing about the extra leaf being the only difference in the trucks so it seems reasonable for you to look at the payload capacities
> and what 5er you want to buy and do the math. I looked at the one ton dually as going the "extra mile" so that I would not be limited in what 5er I might choose in the future. The other caution is that many people who pull 5rs go with the 8' bed because the short bed that your looking at in the Mega cab may limit your turning radius significantly. I am no expert on this point, but many have steered me away from a short bed with a 5er. Others may chime in on this point.
> ...


Mark-

I have been nosing around looking at 3500's since we are getting the new trailer. The dealers in Houston are advertising anywhere from 10-13K off of list on 07's, and there is still a pretty good selection around here. Essentially, for a few thousand more than what you are talking about for an '06, you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty. I have always been a Ford man, but I am wavering. You might want to check out the new 07's- some REALLY good deals to be had.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Mark.

I called down to the airfield (we got 2500 and 3500's there -- although they are the strip down Govt models) and asked one of the techs there what the difference is -- he agrees with everyone else -- about 600 POUND payload difference and you can add a leaf for about $500 to get that ... they said the 3500 is slower but thats becuase of the wieght -- most of the guys seem to like to drive the 2500 allot more he said ... but he said that both are hamburger/cheeseburger -- same same....

-------

Good comparison here

Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD vs. Chevrolet 3500


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

DW and I have been shopping for a truck for about a month now and doing quite a lot of research along the way. I agree with most of the comments stated above and I'd like to add one or two more. The Dodge diesel (Cummins) is, hands down, the best diesel offered. The Ford diesel (International, I believe) would be second. The Chevy, arguably, has the best tranny (Allison). And for the record, I have absolutely no brand loyalty toward either of the three. This will be my first American made p/u and I went into this venture without bias.

I was at a used truck dealer specializing in diesel trucks (it's all they sell) and I saw a few things in his shop that made me stop looking at Chevy's altogether. First thing I noticed was that he didn't sell them. Now, IMO, he's really cutting his customer base by a 1/3 doing this. Let's face it, when it comes to American made trucks, most folks are so brand loyal that a Chevy owner may never consider buying one of the other two. His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here. It's a good read and, after doing my own research, I completely agree with his logic. I certainly don't mean to offend any Chevy owners so I will apologize in advance. I know that all three brands make GREAT trucks and I'm just looking for the shiniest apple in the barrel.

Also, adding an extra leaf spring onto 3/4 ton trucks is pretty common, as well as adding air bags, to increase payload capacity. We are counting on this because we want the comfy ride that the 3/4 tons offer while we still own a TT. Then, when we upgrade to a 5er, we can beef up the suspension. I'm not at all opposed to buying a 1-Ton now, it's just that they are harder to find where I am for what we are willing to spend, as well as being less comfy.

I hope this helps. I will be following this tread with great interest because I know that there are some VERY knowledgeable people on this site that may come up with something thing I've overlooked during my research. But for now, I'm searching for a good used Dodge with the Cummins.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Mark.
> 
> I called down to the airfield (we got 2500 and 3500's there -- although they are the strip down Govt models) and asked one of the techs there what the difference is -- he agrees with everyone else -- about 600 POUND payload difference and you can add a leaf for about $500 to get that ... they said the 3500 is slower but thats becuase of the wieght -- most of the guys seem to like to drive the 2500 allot more he said ... but he said that both are hamburger/cheeseburger -- same same....
> 
> ...


Excellent research, thank you!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Airboss said:


> DW and I have been shopping for a truck for about a month now and doing quite a lot of research along the way. I agree with most of the comments stated above and I'd like to add one or two more. The Dodge diesel (Cummins) is, hands down, the best diesel offered. The Ford diesel (International, I believe) would be second. The Chevy, arguably, has the best tranny (Allison). And for the record, I have absolutely no brand loyalty toward either of the three. This will be my first American made p/u and I went into this venture without bias.
> 
> I was at a used truck dealer specializing in diesel trucks (it's all they sell) and I saw a few things in his shop that made me stop looking at Chevy's altogether. First thing I noticed was that he didn't sell them. Now, IMO, he's really cutting his customer base by a 1/3 doing this. Let's face it, when it comes to American made trucks, most folks are so brand loyal that a Chevy owner may never consider buying one of the other two. His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here. It's a good read and, after doing my own research, I completely agree with his logic. I certainly don't mean to offend any Chevy owners so I will apologize in advance. I know that all three trucks are GREAT trucks and I'm just looking for the shiniest apple in the barrel.
> 
> ...


 Excellent research, thank you.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

bradnbecca said:


> you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty.


I would check on that powertrain warranty....from what I understand, SRT's, and diesels are excluded from that.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't know for sure about the Dodge, but with Ford the F-250 and F-350 the differences are heavier springs, different axle ratio and bigger wheels on the one ton. I'd be very surprised if the only difference in the Dodge 3/4 ton versus one-ton is an additional spring leaf.

Bill


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is the info i found. The one thing i noticed was there is only a weight diff of 15 lbs. It could be a spring. I can also say this is my 4th dodge. I love the truck. It pulls great!

2006 dodge ram pickup 3500 3500 LARAMIE MEGA CAB, MEGA CAB, 4WD, 6.25 FT Bed, 4-Speed Automatic Transmission, 5.9-Liter HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine:

With 3.73 Axle Ratio Axle Ratio _ You Can Tow 13550 lbs 
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR)  = 9900 lbs
Payload  = 2582 lbs
Curb Weight  = 7318 lbs
Curb Weight Front/Rear = 4339 lbs/4339 lbs
GAWR Front/Rear  = 5200 lbs/6200 lbs
Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR)  = 21000 lbs

With 4.10 Axle Ratio Axle Ratio  You Can Tow 15550 lbs 
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR)  = 9900 lbs
Payload  = 2582 lbs
Curb Weight  = 7318 lbs
Curb Weight Front/Rear = 4339 lbs/4339 lbs
GAWR Front/Rear  = 5200 lbs/6200 lbs
Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR)  = 23000 lbs

2006 dodge ram pickup 2500 2500 LARAMIE MEGA CAB, MEGA CAB, 4WD, 6.25 FT Bed, 4-Speed Automatic Transmission, 5.9-Liter HO Cummins Turbo Diesel Engine:

With 3.73 Axle Ratio Axle Ratio  You Can Tow 12500 lbs 
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR)  = 9000 lbs
Payload  = 1669 lbs
Curb Weight  = 7331 lbs
Curb Weight Front/Rear = 4354 lbs/4354 lbs
GAWR Front/Rear  = 5200 lbs/6010 lbs
Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR)  = 20000 lbs

With 4.10 Axle Ratio Axle Ratio  You Can Tow 12500 lbs 
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR)  = 9000 lbs
Payload  = 1669 lbs
Curb Weight  = 7331 lbs
Curb Weight Front/Rear = 4354 lbs/4354 lbs
GAWR Front/Rear  = 5200 lbs/6010 lbs
Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR)  = 20000 lbs_


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty.


I would check on that powertrain warranty....from what I understand, SRT's, and diesels are excluded from that.

Steve
[/quote]
It appears that it is a 60 months/100,000 mile warranty for models with Cummins intercooled diesels

Who cares??? It's a Dodge with a Cummins!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So, Lee, you're saying that there's about a 3000 pound towing capacity difference between the two? Depending upon axle ratio, right? So, figuring the same axle ratio, adding leaf springs and/or air bags (about $600) I can even out the two?

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know about the Dodges but the GM's there is more of a difference than just springs.

A 2500HD has a rear axle that is rated for 6084 pounds. A 3500 (single or dual rear wheel) has a 9200 pound rear axle.

As for adding springs to increase the towing capcity...nothing you do will change the factory ratings.

Gary


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty.


I would check on that powertrain warranty....from what I understand, SRT's, and diesels are excluded from that.

Steve
[/quote]

I apprecite the catch- the salesman I talked to told me differently- imagine a salesman not being completely honest . . .


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Airboss said:


> His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here. It's a good read and, after doing my own research, I completely agree with his logic. I certainly don't mean to offend any Chevy owners so I will apologize in advance. I know that all three brands make GREAT trucks and I'm just looking for the shiniest apple in the barrel.


Good website -- wish that he hadn't gone with a bright red background though -- took forever to read...

I did though learn that I mifght want to rethink the CHEVY Diesels for the future.. seems like Dodge beats everyone hands down...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> DW and I have been shopping for a truck for about a month now and doing quite a lot of research along the way. I agree with most of the comments stated above and I'd like to add one or two more. The Dodge diesel (Cummins) is, hands down, the best diesel offered. The Ford diesel (International, I believe) would be second. The Chevy, arguably, has the best tranny (Allison). And for the record, I have absolutely no brand loyalty toward either of the three. This will be my first American made p/u and I went into this venture without bias.
> 
> I was at a used truck dealer specializing in diesel trucks (it's all they sell) and I saw a few things in his shop that made me stop looking at Chevy's altogether. First thing I noticed was that he didn't sell them. Now, IMO, he's really cutting his customer base by a 1/3 doing this. Let's face it, when it comes to American made trucks, most folks are so brand loyal that a Chevy owner may never consider buying one of the other two. His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here. It's a good read and, after doing my own research, I completely agree with his logic. I certainly don't mean to offend any Chevy owners so I will apologize in advance. I know that all three brands make GREAT trucks and I'm just looking for the shiniest apple in the barrel.
> 
> ...


Airboss,
That guy in the article that you mentioned has some really good prices on used Dodge diesels...Located in Hemet too


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Airboss,
> That guy in the article that you mentioned has some really good prices on used Dodge diesels...Located in Hemet too


I know. I went to visit after talking to them and telling them which trucks I was interested in. When I arrived only 1 of the 3 trucks were actually there for whatever reason. I was just a little upset that I made a 6 hour round-trip for nothing. Now I have my selection narrowed down to two trucks, but one is in LAX and the other is in LAS and and I'm dead smack in between the two. I can't decide which way to go to see a truck. So frustrating!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> So, Lee, you're saying that there's about a 3000 pound towing capacity difference between the two? Depending upon axle ratio, right? So, figuring the same axle ratio, adding leaf springs and/or air bags (about $600) I can even out the two?
> 
> Mark


Ok after some further looking this is what i found.. The 2500 had a 10.50 rear axel and the 3500 has an 11.50. So the axle is also better.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Airboss said:


> His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here.


I suppose there is some logic there, but it seems inconsistent and misapplied. He derides the Duramax because it is not found in any commercial applications. The Duramax is built in an Indiana (I think) GM plant specifically for GM HD trucks, so he is right there is no commercial applications for the engine, but that's the intention!







They produce about 200,000 engines a year for GM pickup trucks; that's all. But he does not extend the same 'commercial application' logic to transmissions apparently. The Allison 1000 transmission in the GM pickups is also found in medium duty trucks and busses of many types, but yet it is only a 'relatively good' transmission.

I would agree with him that the 7.3 was a great engine, along with the Cummins. I was very close to buying a Ford myself, but I wanted a newer truck than one with a 7.3. I'll drive my truck about 10 years, so that will put me about 150,000 miles on it, so I guess I'll make it by his standards.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I did though learn that I mifght want to rethink the CHEVY Diesels for the future.. seems like Dodge beats everyone hands down...


So., to hear this guy talk, he will only sell Dodge Cummins or older Ford diesels. Then why are there more Ford diesels on the road than anything else?

What about Dodge transmissions? Good enough for "long term?" So what if he "cuts out 1/3" of his market? How many dealerships have all three brands anyway?

No one has convinced me yet.







Keep the ideas coming.

Another question. When considering a truck for a future Fiver, shouldn't one big consideration be payload (pin weight) PLUS GCWR? After all, itsn't the pin weight like adding weight to the bed of the truck (payload)? That would, to me at least, call for the heaviest duty rear axle one could get, wouldn't it? And thus, transmission, too, play just as important a role as engine? I don't seriously think I'll live long enough to put 300K miles on a truck anyway.

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

No matter what brand you land on, and I think you'll be pleased with all of them, sounds like a 1 ton dually is what you need. Those extra few hundred pounds of payload will come into play with some of the larger 5'ers.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark,

The pin weight plays a very important role in the choice of trucks and the 5er. If your investing in a new or used truck, should you not get one that
will do the job for whatever 5er or trailer you may want to purchase in the future? The one ton will offer more pin weight capability but there are other decisions which are critical such as rear gear ratio and bed length. Do you want to look for the truck with the 4:10 rear wich offers 2,000 pounds more towing capacity?

If you need additional information on the Dodge 5.9 or 6.7 or the 4 speed and new 6 speed auto tranys try...

[post="0"]http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/[/post]

As far as the bed length goes, here's a post (one of many) from another forum...

Well, you see, it's like this.....anyone towing a fifth wheel with a straight pin box and a short bed truck WILL eventually crunch! It's that simple. The turning angle is so shallow, and human nature is to get too comfortable, so eventually they will be making a turn, (maybe with alot of distracting traffic, or a kid crying, or something else that keeps them from watching between the rigs) and CRUNCH! Of course, if you have a 64" wide trailer you will probably be ok!

Mid length & full length extended boxes make it a little less likely because it increases your turning angle slightly.

There are several pin box lengths, and there are many trailer nose configurations, but the bottom line is exactly what KAYDEEJAY pointed out....a shortbed truck (if the hitch is properly positioned in the truck) CANNOT provide enough distance to allow 1/2 the width of the trailer to go between the cab and the center line of the kingpin. There will be varying degrees of turning angles, based on truck and trailer shapes, but you still can't turn as tightly as you could with a full sized truck.

What am I trying to make for a point, you ask. If you have a choice, buy a truck with an 8' bed...then non of this will matter. If you have to tow with a shortbed, be sure you have an extended pin box and a slider hitch for maximum turning angle!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been looking very hard for the past month at 3/4 ton crewcab trucks and I've read about the issues with the different trucks for many many hours online. DW is getting tired of the time I've been spending researching the relative benefits of the different models. I've also test drove each of the models I'll comment on below. My experience with the test drives was inconclusive because they all drove reasonably well for 3/4 ton crewcab trucks. I would have to tow with each of them to really say if there was a difference. Okay here's my summary of each and remember this is my opinion only and is worth exactly what you paid for it







.

Chevy 2500HD CrewCab
- Nice Interior especially front seat area and dash.
- Rear seat area has noticably less leg room than others (if you have kids like me this is a big problem)
- Allison 6sp -- Probably best trans but Ford Torqueshift is a very close second.
- Duramax Engine -- Good engine that had a some issues a few years ago.
- Huge front bumper is hideous and mars an otherwise nice looking truck.
- Some reports of weak front suspension but could be caused by off road use which is not a concern for me.
- Overall nice truck but smallish rear seating area will not work for us as kids get bigger.

Dodge 2500HD MegaCab - 07 Model w/New 6.7L engine and 6sp transmission
- Interior is spacious with best rear seat room of all 3 trucks.
- Interior design seems old and materials seem to be of somewhat lower quality than Chevy or Ford.
- Some accessories such as Radio/CD are extremely expensive, $1,000 for a AM/FM/CD Changer system!!
- New 6sp trans seems good but with no history there's no way to tell. Past Dodge automatics have not been all that good or bad. Basically this is a big unknown for the Dodge.
- Cummins Engine -- The previous 5.9 was great and there does not seem to be any reason to believe this one will be any different.
-- The previous engine could handle lots of owner modifications for more power, hard to say with the new one and the emission systems.
- The truck drove well but like the interior felt a bit more rough than the others. Dodge owners love their trucks especially the Cummins engine but even they will tell you the rest of the truck could use some more work. Many complaints of rattles and sqweaks if you read the Dodge truck sites.
- Overall a great engine and unknown transmission wrapped in a dated design. If Dodge comes out with a new updated truck to go with the engine this could easily be the best of all 3.

Ford F-250 CrewCab (07 Model)
- Interior has a nice layout, not quite as nice as the Chevy but much better than Dodge.
- Rear seat has almost as much room as Dodge MegaCab but Dodge seat is more functional being able to recline.
- Torqueshift 5sp transmission is very good and has been out for years with almost no problems noted.
- Powerstroke (6.0L) Engine -- This is a tough one because this engine has gotten a bad reputation since it came out in 03. Ford/International has made many updates to the engine that seem to have addressed most if not all of the issues. Based on hours of reading on truck forums I'm also convinced that a very large number of the problems (but certainly not all) with the engine have been caused by owners modifying the engine either with hardware or tuning programs that push the engine well beyond it's capability. They then complain loudly about the failure and Fords refusal to fix the problem under warranty. If you plan to keep the truck stock this is a fine engine but if you want to boost the output you better know what you're getting into. If you're looking at a used truck with this engine you absolutely must get an OASIS report to see if it's had any problems (PM me and I'll tell you how to get this). You should also be wary of one where the previous owner has been running a tuner program.
- The truck drove well with and based on my research they hold up very well.
- Overall a good all around truck with a good engine, transmission, and nice interior. Not great in any one area but a good package of equipment and features.

Ford F-250 CrewCab (08 Model)
- Interior, I'll just say I like last years model better.
- Rear seat is similar to last years with minor changes.
- Same Torqueshift transmission as prior model.
- Powerstroke (6.4L) Engine -- Brand new engine that seems to working well but the same could have been said about the previous 6.0L when it first came out. Should be a good engine but only time will tell. I do worry about the twin turbo system, it seems overly complex and it could be extremely expensive to repair. If you plan to modify this engine or any of the new ones with emissions systems I would be very cautious.
- Exterior styling, this is another personal preference item. At first I didn't like it but I'm starting to get used to the new styling.
- Overall a good all-around truck with what should be a good engine and a proven transmission.

If I get a truck this year it will probably be the 07 Ford otherwise I'll most likely go with the 08 Ford. I haven't heard anything about Dodge updating their trucks so that ones probably not going to be an option. Good luck on your search for the best new tow vehicle for you.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> you can get an 07 with the big engine AND the lifetime powertrain warranty.


I would check on that powertrain warranty....from what I understand, SRT's, and diesels are excluded from that.
Steve
[/quote]
X2, thats what i heard too. not for sure though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MJRey said:


> If I get a truck this year it will probably be the 07 Ford otherwise I'll most likely go with the 08 Ford. I haven't heard anything about Dodge updating their trucks so that ones probably not going to be an option. Good luck on your search for the best new tow vehicle for you.
> 
> Mark


Mark, not to sway your opinion in this direction... but I thought Dodge was coming out with a revamped truck shortly. Could be wrong though.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark, not to sway your opinion in this direction... but I thought Dodge was coming out with a revamped truck shortly. Could be wrong though.


Not to worry.....You're not swaying my opinion. I won't buy new. Too much money. I'll let someone else take the depreciation hit.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

GoVols said:


> His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here.


I suppose there is some logic there, but it seems inconsistent and misapplied. He derides the Duramax because it is not found in any commercial applications. The Duramax is built in an Indiana (I think) GM plant specifically for GM HD trucks, so he is right there is no commercial applications for the engine, but that's the intention!







They produce about 200,000 engines a year for GM pickup trucks; that's all. But he does not extend the same 'commercial application' logic to transmissions apparently. The Allison 1000 transmission in the GM pickups is also found in medium duty trucks and busses of many types, but yet it is only a 'relatively good' transmission.

I would agree with him that the 7.3 was a great engine, along with the Cummins. I was very close to buying a Ford myself, but I wanted a newer truck than one with a 7.3. I'll drive my truck about 10 years, so that will put me about 150,000 miles on it, so I guess I'll make it by his standards.
[/quote]

As for "COMMERCIAL APPLICATIONS"....I have a Chevrolet C5500 with a 19,500 GVWR and a 18 foot box on the back of it sitting on the lot with a Duramax/Allison in it...

We also have a C5500 with a 21 foot roll back body on it and it has a 26,000 GVWR......

I guess the customers I sell these trucks too are using them to go to church?????

I have seen alot of C4500 and C5500 chassis with nice motorhome bodies on them........

The problem with the internet....if you say you are a expert....then you are!!!! This comment is NOT aimed at GoVols, Airboss or any of the members here!!!

Gary


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for carrying our water, Gary (pun intended







)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> The problem with the internet....if you say you are a expert....then you are!!!! This comment is NOT aimed at GoVols, Airboss or any of the members here!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary.







Honestly, I knew that I'd take a nuke for the post I made on this thread. After some of the hits I've taken in the past I seriously considered just keeping quiet. Then I figured that if just one person found it helpful in their decision making process, well then, keep the nukes coming. I can handle it.









I've bought tons of crap in the past and lately I find myself researching even the simplest of purchases. What I've learned is that everyone on the internet truly IS an expert - which means NO ONE is, IMO.







I will take anyone's opinion that's willing to offer it, decide what's important to me, weight the pro's and con's, and then make my own decision.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark (walt) - saw a guy this weekend in the spot across from us with an '06 Megacab and a 5ver. I went over to chat and was surprised to see that he did not have a slider. I asked him about it and he said it was no big deal to him - he just never turns past 45deg. That kinda surprised me because at some point, if I did that, I know I would end up with a busted rear glass. So if we end up with something like a Megacab and shop 5vers, we will pull it using a Pullrite Superglide or a similar slider hitch with an automatic operation.

-CC


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Mark-
I know that you said that you are not interested in a new truck, but if you are considering a Dodge, you really might want to go and look at the new ones. Every since we made the deal on the new big trailer, I have had a bit of doubt in my mind about the ability of our 250 to SAFELY handle the pin weight of the Everest. We went last night to a dealer in Houston and drove a new 2007 3500 dually diesel LWB. We were really impressed with the truck. They had quite a few left on the lot, so I made them a ridiculous lowball offer on the truck. Well, they didn't take my initial offer, but they did take an offer for less than $200 more than what I originally offered. With the rebate, we ended up getting the truck for substantially less than invoice (about $13k off of the REAL list price). I had no intention of really buying a truck when we went, but ended up with a "deal that I couldn't refuse". Coupled with a new car financing sale at our credit union, we actually were able to get the new truck and lower our payment in the process. I have always been a blue oval man, but this truck is really made to pull, but still has enough creature comforts that it doesn't suck to drive it without a trailer (once I get used to those big azz fenders in the back).

It really might be worth your while to shop some of the big Mopar dealers and just see what you can do. The current incentives end next Tuesday, but with the kind of inventories they have, I suspect that either these will get extended, or they will enhance them and offer something better. At any rate, we were able to make a deal that was far better than I would have thought we could and saved a ton of money in the process. You may be able to do the same.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brad,

Ahead of you. I priced some new ones at my local dealer over the weekend. Unfortunately, still more than I was willing to pay. Those Megacabs are nice trucks, though.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here.


I suppose there is some logic there, but it seems inconsistent and misapplied. He derides the Duramax because it is not found in any commercial applications. The Duramax is built in an Indiana (I think) GM plant specifically for GM HD trucks, so he is right there is no commercial applications for the engine, but that's the intention!







They produce about 200,000 engines a year for GM pickup trucks; that's all. But he does not extend the same 'commercial application' logic to transmissions apparently. The Allison 1000 transmission in the GM pickups is also found in medium duty trucks and busses of many types, but yet it is only a 'relatively good' transmission.

I would agree with him that the 7.3 was a great engine, along with the Cummins. I was very close to buying a Ford myself, but I wanted a newer truck than one with a 7.3. I'll drive my truck about 10 years, so that will put me about 150,000 miles on it, so I guess I'll make it by his standards.
[/quote]

I've seen all of these engines completely disassembled. I would have to agree that the Duramax looks the closest to a light vehicle engine. The Cummins and old International 7.3L look like classic large truck diesels (except for the 7.3L being a V8 instead of an I6). That is no judgment of the durability, just of the design process used and the people who did the design. If you are not an engineer that can analyze the parts for the purpose they were designed, you have no way of knowing if they are overdesigned or underdesigned.







Diesel mechanics will love the Dodge because of it's design and how familiar they are with it.

Regardless of all of this, any modern, well maintained gas engine should be able to go a couple hundred thousand miles without major repair. Truck diesels are probably more like 300,000 miles, but I'll never drive one far enough to know for sure.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

"His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here."

What I would have like to see is real numbers, statistics, reliabliy, cust statifaction, average repairs needed, average cost of repairs, _something _ other than thoughts to back up a notion. Is it just me, or did anyone find any real facts or figures in the writeup?

I don't have a diesel so I'm in no way offended, but I might one day want one so I am interestest. All I know is the dodge is one loud truck in the campground and the GM's seem so quite.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

having_fun said:


> "His reasoning for not selling Chevy's is explained in detail on his web site here."
> 
> What I would have like to see is real numbers, statistics, reliabliy, cust statifaction, average repairs needed, average cost of repairs, _something _ other than thoughts to back up a notion. Is it just me, or did anyone find any real facts or figures in the writeup?
> 
> I don't have a diesel so I'm in no way offended, but I might one day want one so I am interestest. All I know is the dodge is one loud truck in the campground and the GM's seem so quite.


All of the new models are shocking quiet compared to the older ones.

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, we're off to the Metroplex. Talk to y'all sometime Sunday evening or so.

Mark


----------

